# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  Вопрос про AVZ

## yur4egg

Не думаю, что тут дело в вирусах, и прошу меня извинить за оффтоп. Мне почему-то запрещено создавать темы и даже писать в существующих. Это единственный раздел, где я могу создать тему.
(непонятное отношение к новичкам ) На сайте www.z-oleg.com я форума не нашел, так что задам вопрос здесь.

Windows 7 максимальная на ноутбуке. Скачал свежий AVZ 4.34.  В программе не работает функция "Включить AVZ-Guard", выдается сообщение "Ошибка AVZ Guard: C000036B" А так же не работает функция "Установить драйвер расширенного мониторинга процессов" - просто ничего не происходит.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Windows 7 x64 или х86? Запускаете программу ОТ ИМЕНИ АДМИНИСТРАТОРА или просто так?

----------


## yur4egg

Спасибо за перенос темы.

Разрядность системы затрудняюсь определить. В свойствах "Мой компьютер" указано, что система 64-х, а на диске С присуттсвуют каталоги "Program Files" и "Program Files (x86)". Программу запускаю от своего имени (т.е. просто так), но имею права администратора.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Программу запускаю от своего имени (т.е. просто так)


Вот поэтому и не работает ничего: http://tweakvista.ru/tweak/run-as-admin/



> В свойствах "Мой компьютер" указано, что система 64-х, а на диске С присуттсвуют каталоги "Program Files" и "Program Files (x86)".


Значит стандартный скрипт 3 и др. пользовательские скрипты, где есть команда _SearchRootkit(true);_ не запускайте!

----------


## yur4egg

Выполнил запуск от имени администратора, но ничего не изменилось. Объясните, какая все-таки разрядность у моей ОС ? И как это влияет на работу AVZ? Идет конфликт или уже в самой системе реализована часть анти-руткитных функций?

----------


## 20101

На сайте [URL="http://www.z-oleg.com"]www.z-oleg.com crfxfkf AVZ4.34. При сканировании просит вставить какой-то диск... Полгода назад скачивала здесь же. - диска не спрашивала... Что бы это значило?

----------


## qehklhvcbobu

> Windows 7 максимальная  свежий AVZ 4.34.  В программе не работает функция "Включить AVZ-Guard", выдается сообщение "Ошибка AVZ Guard: C000036B" А так же не работает функция "Установить драйвер расширенного мониторинга процессов" - просто ничего не происходит.


Ап темке, кто-то решил проблему?

----------


## Iron Monk

> Ап темке, кто-то решил проблему?


Это не проблема, а отсутствие в AVZ поддержки данного функционала на 64-битных ОС.

----------

